# Becoming Ordained



## 7 point (Oct 31, 2015)

I will be A Ordained Southern Baptist Deacon in the morning my Church and my family are very proud of me I just pray that I can live up to the duty. any advise ?


----------



## RNC (Oct 31, 2015)

Congrats brother !  

Prayer and diving into the word regularly for truth are my best tips :0)



Just know that ole satan is gonna step up his program a few notches against you ...


----------



## 7 point (Oct 31, 2015)

Just know that ole satan is gonna step up his program a few notches against you ... Yes and that is something that will always be on my mind.


----------



## brian lancaster (Oct 31, 2015)

that's a great honor just follow his word and live as an example for him what a blessing that is


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 31, 2015)

Selection is a great honor that shows God and your church's confidence in you! Congratulations!! With great honor comes great responsibility. Just as He does pastors, God holds you to a higher standard. Stay grounded in the scriptures and pray continually for wisdom and discernment. Pray for your church constantly. God bless.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 1, 2015)

congratulations! seek Him in all your endeavors you will encounter in this position and you will do just fine.


----------



## 7 point (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the advise.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 9, 2015)

Congratulations. May God Bless you.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 25, 2015)

I am thrilled for you that Christ has called you to be a leader in His Church. One of the greatest lessons I learned while in training to become a deacon, what that it is not just a position to help operate the Church, but a position as a minister of mercy, We as deacons, are to be Christ's heart and hands as we serve his people.


My best advice to you as a new deacon is to look to the works of Christ and the example He set for us in serving others that are given in the Bible. In addition to being our Lord, He is the ultimate deacon who is constantly serving and caring for His church.


I worked my way through two exceptionally good books with another deacon and an elder from my church that were  very beneficial to me as I thought through and started to understand just what a deacon is in the Bible.


http://www.amazon.com/The-New-Testament-Deacon-Minister/dp/0936083077


"Our heartfelt burden is to help deacons get out of the boardroom and building-maintenance mentality and into the people-serving mentality. Deacons, as the New testament teaches and as some of the sixteenth-century reformers discovered, are to be involved in a compassionate ministry of caring for the poor and needy. The deacons' ministry, therefore, is one that no Christ-centered, New Testament church can afford to neglect. It's through the deacons' ministry that we make Christ's love a reality for many people. A ground-breaking study of all the biblical texts on the subject, The New Testament Deacon: Minister of Mercy will help you build a strong ministry in your church. This book and its companion work The New Testament Deacon Study Guide, are widely used materials for training and equipping deacons."


http://www.amazon.com/Not-Just-Soup...DGU_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1451046831&sr=1-1

"The Bible tells the story of eternal redemption and how God takes the trauma and brokenness of the redeemed and transforms them into gifts for His use in ministry. Not Just a Soup Kitchen is the story of how God transformed the life of the author from near-death skull fracture, childhood sexual abuse, thoughts of suicide and spiritual bankruptcy to becoming the minister of mercy at an historical church in the heart of Philadelphia. It is also an instructional guide for diaconal ministry and for those who are called to serve in mercy and compassion ministries in their local church."


----------

